# Need help finding out how much bottles are worth.



## Rmosley (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello all, I m brand new to this site. I recently acquired a box of antique bottles, and need to find out their value. I'm not a bottle collector  so any HELP  would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2019)

The Coke bottle is probably the best one, value will depend on which city it's from.  The condition will definitely hurt the value significantly, but it's still a desirable bottle.  Nothing else there of much value unfortunately, as far as I can tell.  The Bludwine might bring around $20 or so if the condition isn't too bad.  Otherwise they're $5 and under bottles, as far as I can tell.

If you're looking to find values for things completed Ebay listings are a good place to look.  They'll tell you what these bottles are selling for, or what they aren't selling for.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2019)

The Bludwine and the Coca Cola bottle are the only bottles I probably would have brought home if I had found them.  The rest are mostly $1 at best and recycling at worse.


----------



## Rmosley (Jan 21, 2019)

*Awe pooh..*

Ty so much


----------



## Rmosley (Jan 21, 2019)

The Coke bottle is from Jacksonville...


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2019)

I do appreciate you posting a follow up...most people who drop by with some bottles and get bad news don't even bother to thank the people who are giving the information!  The Jacksonville shoulder script Coca-Cola's seem pretty common...there is one on eBay now for a $20 BIN that has not sold.  I'd guess $10-$20 for the one you have in the condition it is in.  The Bludwine isn't the most common version so may be worth about the same.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 22, 2019)

Just as a general guideline, most things with mold seams that go all the way to the top of the lip (made in an automatic bottle machine) don't have much value.   Most unembossed "slicks" don't carry much value either.   There are exceptions, mostly in the older, pontil marked base bottles from before 1860.   But unembossed little medicines, even from the 1880s, just don't hold much interest for collectors.

Jim G


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

I've found those mini " Welch's " bottles before when swimming , there kind of neat but don't think there worth anything 


sometimes antique stores will buy coloured blue glass bottles , I had some Phillips bottles a few years ago and sold them to a store , they weren't worth much but I got a little bit for them , he seemed to know people who would buy them cause they were blue glass but actual bottle collectors


----------



## KSESTATE (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello you guys are missing the boat. If the only reason you got them is for a quick buck. Well 30-50 for the whole lot. BUT some of the value as most know is in following the trail. What was in the bottles? Where are they from?  and a history if possible. Items do not have to have much value to be collectible to the owner. Go with what you like and do it with gusto. And the Duffs malt is about 5-10$ and cleaning of them is a must for top $$$. So dont get discouaged that you dont have a fortune just learn more and expand your horizons. "Thank God for what you got not for what you want". A friend gave you a nice box of history. 
Enjoy Kevin


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 31, 2019)

I wish I could find the people spending $5-10 on the Duffy's!  Please send them my way.  I had them for $1 each at the last bottle show and still came home with most of them.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 1, 2019)

KSESTATE said:


> Hello you guys are missing the boat. If the only reason you got them is for a quick buck. Well 30-50 for the whole lot. BUT some of the value as most know is in following the trail. What was in the bottles? Where are they from?  and a history if possible. Items do not have to have much value to be collectible to the owner. Go with what you like and do it with gusto. And the Duffs malt is about 5-10$ and cleaning of them is a must for top $$$. So dont get discouaged that you dont have a fortune just learn more and expand your horizons. "Thank God for what you got not for what you want". A friend gave you a nice box of history.
> Enjoy Kevin




Poster said they are not a bottle collector. I assume he wants to sell & not keep.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2019)

The sad fact on bottles like this is that for what little you might be able to get out of them, you will spend more than that in time and effort trying to sell them.  Just like what nhpharm said about the Duffy's.  Then, there's the guy in the most recent issue of AB&GC who bought a nice amber Zanesville eagle/cornucopia for 25 cents, then turned around and knocked it over and shattered it.  He could've turned a hefty profit on a beautiful flask had he been a bit more careful.  Being around antique bottles and running power equipment have a common thread;  always know where your body parts and movements are relative to the bottle(s) or running equipment.  The former can be injurious or fatal to the bottle, the latter to the operator.  Forgive me for my rambles, everyone.


----------

